# Autosleepers gas ignition



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

Greetings all

The electronic ignition has stopped working on my Mezan.

Any sutgestions where I should start looking please

Keith


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Fridge or cooker Keith ?


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

Sorry should have said cooker - Fridge works fine

Keith


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Theres a spark generator under the cooker somewhere. Little black box with wires going to it.

It probally needs replacing

Phill


----------



## Auto-SleeperAAA (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello Keith,

The spark ingnition unit on your cooker is
located underneath the hob. To gain access
you therefore have to remove the hob plate.

The cooker in the Mezan is a SMEV product. Smev
are now owed by Dometic.

Dometic's website is www.dometic.com. From this
home page you can access Dometic's UK operation and
contact them by email.

Regards

Simon


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

As usual good info there from AS. ( thanks :wink: )

If you wish to take a short cut then try to find the model of your stove, (look on the stove for a label or plate or check the AS instruction book)... and then try contacting Leisurespares <<< and visit this website where you will find downloadable parts lists.

They have always been very helpful and quick in supplying me with stove spares... they will take an order on the phone and the parts will be with you in a day or so.

Mike


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

Many thahanks Simon

Keith


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

:roll:


----------

